# Only Driver On Road Yet No Surge?



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

Last night's roads were quite icy and after a solid weekend (still at $1.75 per mile), most drivers took the night off. At any rate, I was the only driver on the system and had continuous pings, yet I never surged. I tried logging off for 15 minutes at a time and placing fake pickups in order to see if a surge ever took place--it didn't. Any ideas? For the record, I got tired of that BS and signed off after 2 hours. No need to take vehicle risks with icy roads and no surge. Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

edzo6687 said:


> Last night's roads were quite icy and after a solid weekend (still at $1.75 per mile), most drivers took the night off. At any rate, I was the only driver on the system and had continuous pings, yet I never surged. I tried logging off for 15 minutes at a time and placing fake pickups in order to see if a surge ever took place--it didn't. Any ideas? For the record, I got tired of that BS and signed off after 2 hours. No need to take vehicle risks with icy roads and no surge. Thanks in advance for the responses.


I work in a market that "it seems" on early Monday morning, all the drivers are Ubered out. Many times I am the only driver out, pings on top of each other, but no surge. Then about 7:57 , 1.5 will hit followed by a 2.1. By 8:15 it's gone and by then, 10 or so drivers show up.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have experienced both, there are times when I am the only driver on the road and it will surge and then there are times when it wont. Seems to be completely random too.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Generally there needs to be a certain volume of pax and drivers for it to surge. So in a low volume time, you may not get surge even if you're the only car in the middle of a snowstorm.

On the other hand, when the bars let out and there's a bunch of demand and even gobs of drivers, there may be decent surge. But brave ice filled streets with few drivers and pax on the road, and no surge for you.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

There has to be requests coming through and not getting fulfilled, next time cancel reason other the first couple of requests the surge will start going
.
....


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> next time cancel reason other the first couple of requests the surge will start going


really?? that crap aint even cool man


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

14gIV said:


> really?? that crap aint even cool man


U want surge or not?? Lol that's how it works though it won't surge if everyone who's requesting a ride is getting one


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> U want surge or not?? Lol that's how it works though it won't surge if everyone who's requesting a ride is getting one


i dont want a surgey man i hate having to pay for that price gorging crap!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

14gIV said:


> i dont want a surgey man i hate having to pay for that price gorging crap!


Call a cab.

Get this straight: You are not entitled to a ride in my personal car for the cheap-ass rates Uber charges you. You are Uber's customer, not my customer. Uber considers us independent contractors, so that is how the intelligent among us operate, and Uber is our customer.

If Uber was having us drive _their_ cars and _they_ were paying the car's expenses and we were _their_ employees, we as employees would be obligated to carry you for Uber's normal cheap-ass rates. Until that happens, we remain independent contractors who are not obligated to take you anywhere in our personal vehicles.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

I would witness this very thing at the slowest times of the early morning. I would be the only driver in the area of town that always surges first.

Then one day I tried this: go offline. Sit in the middle of the area you know will surge first. Wait for 2x or more surge, sign in! Hit that sign out button fast when it goes back to normal.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

Even if there are zero requests, Uber will throw a small surge out there to get drivers I to the area if no one is there. You may or may not get a ping, but at least if you do you will get an **almost** fair price for your work.

I'd rather give 1 profitable ride per hour than 4 rides per hour that are unprofitable.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

edzo6687 said:


> Last night's roads were quite icy and after a solid weekend (still at $1.75 per mile), most drivers took the night off. At any rate, I was the only driver on the system and had continuous pings, yet I never surged. I tried logging off for 15 minutes at a time and placing fake pickups in order to see if a surge ever took place--it didn't. Any ideas? For the record, I got tired of that BS and signed off after 2 hours. No need to take vehicle risks with icy roads and no surge. Thanks in advance for the responses.


Good move. Safety comes first.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Tulsadude said:


> I would witness this very thing at the slowest times of the early morning. I would be the only driver in the area of town that always surges first.
> 
> Then one day I tried this: go offline. Sit in the middle of the area you know will surge first. Wait for 2x or more surge, sign in! Hit that sign out button fast when it goes back to normal.


Like they say, go where the ball will be, not where the ball is at.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> There has to be requests coming through and not getting fulfilled, next time cancel reason other the first couple of requests the surge will start going
> .
> ....


This can indeed force a surge.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> This can indeed force a surge.


but stuff like this isn't cool...riders expect to be picked up they request an uber not to be canceled on


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> but stuff like this isn't cool...riders expect to be picked up they request an uber not to be canceled on


Wow, great point. I never thought of that.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Uber pax are also hooked on the high of hailing Uber and wanting to see the instant gratification of a rather fast arrival by driver.


----------

